# Very High compression/hard start



## Boondock (Jan 28, 2007)

I've fixed the loose bar problem on a Husky 55 Rancher (see earlier post below), but while putting the piston stop in I noticed that the top of the piston has a pretty substantial carbon deposit on it. Then while starting I found it is extremely hard to pull when starting, although once started it runs fine. The plug was clean as was the spark arrester, although the owner had the saw serviced prior to me seeing it so these items could be new. My question--has the carbon deposit built up enough to block the exhaust port and thereby making the compression so high. Or has the deposit built up enough on the cylinder walls to make piston travel more difficult? I don't think the owner willl pop for a dis-assemble and clean (He pretty much hates this saw) but I'm still curious.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Are you using the compression release?


----------



## Boondock (Jan 28, 2007)

Unfortunately, there is no compression release on this model. I have had one other person tell me this model borders on needing one, but as to why Husky didn't designe one in????


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

I had a customer drop off an echo back pack blower with the same problem it was due to bad oil mix leavin a bed for carbon onthe top of the piston and cylinder head the piston itself was carbon glazed on the side after a good cleaning it started eazy and ran like a charm


----------



## Boondock (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks madman-disassembly and cleaning planned soon. Boondock.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If the saw will start, rather than disassemble the engine you can use a mixture of 1/4 Chevron Techron fuel systems cleaner and 3/4 fuel, enough to run the engine a idle for about 30 min. and the carbon will start to drip out of the muffler, when all the fuel is gone remove the muffler and spark arrestor and clean them, the combustion chamber should be spotless. I have used this process on Stihl blower and weedeater and Lawnboy mowers. Do not rev the engine, if you rev the engine it will cause the carbon to come loose in chunks and that is not good(Chevron Techron does not recommend this product for 2-cycles), however it has worked well for me. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Boondock (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks geo-maybe disassembly planned for later. Boondock.


----------

